# What To Expect When You Adopt A Dog



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Adopting a dog can be one of the most rewarding things you’ll ever experience. That being said, there are a few things you should be prepared for before you adopt a dog. PetGuide.com has put together a list of what you should expect when you adopt a dog.



> Yay – you’ve decided to adopt a dog! That’s wonderful news. And because you’re such an awesome expectant pet parent, you need to know just what you’re in for.
> 
> •	Your dog is an investment – in time and money. Before you adopt a dog, you should know that your life and your budget are going to change drastically. In terms of money, there’s usually an adoption fee involved, but there are long-term finances to think about. Dog insurance, medical bills, dog food, grooming… and those are just a few of the things you’ll need to be prepared for. As well, your new dog is a time commitment. You may need to rearrange your schedule to make your dog feel welcome and take care of her needs. That means skipping drinks after work to take your dog out for a pee and making sure you’re up early to take her for a walk. If you’re prepared for the money and time it takes, then you’re ready to adopt a dog.
> 
> •	You’re going to be tested – by the rescue organization, that is. They will evaluate you and you’ll be interviewed about your home and lifestyle. They will also ask questions to make sure that you and the dog are a perfect match.


To read the complete What To Expect When You Adopt A Dog article, visit PetGuide.com.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good article, very informative.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree, good article! I think too many people are afraid to set boundaries the first few days thinking the dog won't "like them". It's very true that they need to know the rules from the moment they come home. That's setting them up for success.


----------



## SandyM (May 31, 2013)

You know it is funny.. when Maxwell Smart and the Chief were babies, I am afraid I let them get away with too much.. 

Now that I have Cody, who walked into my life and my heart at 2 years old.. I find it easier to set the rules..


----------

